# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Ete 2017

## pascaleschmidt

Bonjour a tous et a toutes! J'espère que tout le monde passe un bon été! Que faites vous? Racontez!

----------


## cassidain

bonjour, mon amie ! oui, un bon été . . . en bossant. début septembre, quand les foules d'été seront parties, nous nous dirigerons vers cassis pour un peu de détente et de divertissement.  :cool:

----------


## elgreaux

Bonnes vacances, Cass... nous aussi, nous allons en France début septembre - Paris, Le Luberon, et une visite à Bruges en Belgique...

----------

